# Eye Surgery



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Just a note to say I had my eye surgery today. Sorry I haven't been on much but have been banned from the shop for a while. The surgery went well and lasted all of 7 minutes.:laugh: He told me to go home and take a nap. So I followed doctors orders. He doesn't want me in the shop doing any woodworking at all this next month as he doesn't want me in the shop for 2 weeks after this surgery and then doesn't want me in there for 2 weeks before the next which will be done 4/25. Then 3 weeks healing time and eye checkup to see if I need glasses or not. Thanks for all the well wishes. It means a lot. I will be on here checking to see if anyone is turning.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Glad to hear from you, glad to hear everything is going well, stay in touch


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thoughts are with ya Bernie!!! half the hard part is over now...this time next month you'll be tuning up those chisels


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Get well quick Bernie. Maybe this is some time to think of new turning projects.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Get well soon Bernie, hopefully your sight will be ok when it is over and you can get back to the shop.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I assume you had cataract surgery. You will not believe how well you will be able to see. My eye was 20 / 15 after 1 week.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thank you all. It means a lot to me. Well it has been 9 hrs now and most of the white cloud is gone and I can already see many times better than before I went it. It will be something to see what things look like when when the white cloud is all gone. Sorry but I am like a kid that just got a new toy.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Bernie, so glad your surgery went well, and as for the shop, it will be there when all is said and done. Think of all the mistakes you'll find quicker (or lack there of, having better eyesight) when this is all over


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Good to hear things are on the mend Bernie. Mom's(she's 89) doctor just recommended that she get her cataracts(sp?) taken care of so she will be going thru something similar in a bit...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

My Mum had hers done when she was in her 90s. 

You will notice a great difference, Bernie.

Speedy recovery...


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi Bernie Good to hear your surgery went well. The recover time will give you time to think of some new designs for your bowls. Good to have you back.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Glad to hear things are going well and all the positive comments of others. Doctor says I will be doing it next summer. I'll be watching your progress.


----------



## Router Roman (Jun 7, 2012)

Hope the best to you and your health.
Roman
Michigan


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Judging by the many people that I know who have had this operation you will be very pleasantly surprised how well you can see, probably without glasses. I appreciate how boring keeping out of the shop will be Bernie, since my shoulder surgery on Feb 4th, I haven't been allowed in my shed and am not likely to be for at least several more weeks.


----------



## david_de (Jun 3, 2013)

My wife is going to have her's done now. I had mine done at the VA so no bells and whistles. She got a nice color pamphlet with all sorts of information about the surgery. What surprised me the most was "Cataract surgery is one of the oldest surgical procedures known, first documented in the fifth century BC".


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I consult to eye doctors and consider the cataract surgery a minor and important miracle. Glad you had it done. I once had a surgeon client who discovered the power of the implant was not necessarily what was marked on the package. His results became even better when he started checking to verify the power before implanting the lens. Makes a difference in the glasses you might have to wear after surgery. Most folks need some help with seeing close up, so consider getting one of the new and very good "digital" progressive lenses. They have a gradual power increase which is really nice for seeing at various distances. That's important because your focusing lens is now gone and the implant is fixed focus. I have some older progressive lenses and one of the new (more expensive) ones and there is no comparison, so much less distortion in the new lens (Zeiss as I recall). I am steadier on my feet with the new lens. Many eye docs seem to think we old guys don't have any money for glasses and try to put us into the cheapest pair they have, but if you can afford better, get it. Line bifocals are OK, cheap and all, but if you ever get a really good progressive lens, you'll probably love it. Happy recovery.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

It won't be long Bernie, it will just seem that way.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

DesertRatTom said:


> I have some older progressive lenses and one of the new (more expensive) ones and there is no comparison, so much less distortion in the new lens (Zeiss as I recall).


I'll have to take another look at the new progressives. Thanks,


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks again to all. 

Tom I have had progressive lenses for many years now and wouldn't go back to the standard old bifocal. I love them and is what I will get if needed. I am sitting here watching TV and went to church tonight and really didn't need glasses but put readers on. I can actually read fine print on the TV now without glasses which never happened before. The only thing I need glasses for now is to read the paper and computer. Sunglasses I found are my best friend now. Don't step out the door without them.:lol::dirol: 

Harry hope you heal soon. I will sit down and sketch out some designs and get my garden seeds started. So will have some things to do. What is getting me now Harry is I bought a new Taig lathe. So won't be able to play with it for a while.:fie: Oh well it will be there.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Good to hear things went well. I will have mine in two/three months. Hope mine goes as well.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

BernieW said:


> Thanks again to all.
> 
> Tom I have had progressive lenses for many years now and wouldn't go back to the standard old bifocal. I love them and is what I will get if needed. I am sitting here watching TV and went to church tonight and really didn't need glasses but put readers on. I can actually read fine print on the TV now without glasses which never happened before. The only thing I need glasses for now is to read the paper and computer. Sunglasses I found are my best friend now. Don't step out the door without them.:lol::dirol:
> 
> Harry hope you heal soon. I will sit down and sketch out some designs and get my garden seeds started. So will have some things to do. What is getting me now Harry is I bought a new Taig lathe. So won't be able to play with it for a while.:fie: Oh well it will be there.


Am I right in thinking that this is a mini metal lathe for your watch making/repairing activities?


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Bernie, Harry.

I am very happy knowing that both of you guys, are getting well from your surgeries.

Just be patient to comeback to the workshop.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks again to you all. I have a post-op check up tomorrow and hope it is good. 

Harry it is a metal lathe. Not sure if I said the name but it is a Taig from Taigtools.com. I will add a picture for you of what I made on it before the surgery. I had some time with it but not much. I needed to get it done before I couldn't work. It is a brass mainspring wheel which I remove from the old arbor and mounted it on the new arbor I turned. Just for you Harry.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bernie, once you're fully fit you MUST make a short video showing how you turn a pinion, I'm intrigued!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I will do Harry. I will post a picture when I can of a wheel that I repivoted. I cut off the worn pivot end redrilled and inserted a pivot in it. Good as new.

Oh and Harry forgot to add that went to the eye doc on Thursday. He said my left eye was 20/20 now. So if they can make the right eye that good things will be good. I can work on my computer and read the newspaper Friday without glasses. The only glasses I have worn since my surgery 9 days ago is sunglasses. My wife told my sister that I was in Wal-mart styling and profiling. lol So far so good.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Bernie.

Glad your left eye is now 20-20. Hope your right one will be the same soon.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Alexis I had the right eye mapped and measured Monday and physical Tuesday. Surgery is scheduled 4/25. Can't wait and it is all done then I can get back to the shop.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Good luck Bernie.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Ross. I appreciate it.


----------

